# difficulty breathing



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

does anybody else have difficulty breathing? i feel short of breath or something i dont know but my breathing doesn't feel quite right =\


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes. When I get real constipated and bloated I have difficulty breathing also. Its from the pressure that my colon and bloating is putting on my lungs.


postmortem said:


> does anybody else have difficulty breathing? i feel short of breath or something i dont know but my breathing doesn't feel quite right =\


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

postmortem said:


> does anybody else have difficulty breathing? i feel short of breath or something i dont know but my breathing doesn't feel quite right =\


Yes, I have difficulty breathing. Sometimes it's so bad it scares me. I feel like I'm all plugged up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While some people with constipation report this, do *not* assume it is "just" the IBS.Breathing issues can be a symptom of a lot of things, some quite serious, so have this checked out to make sure you do not have asthma or other lung problems, or heart problems.K.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Parasites can also cause problems breathing, When you swallow the parasites eggs from vegetables that aren't properly rinsed or uncooked meat or a million other ways you get them the rest in you're lungs until they are coughed up and reswallowed. Then they settle in you're intestines where then they hatch causing a world of different problems not only in you're intestines but with other organs also.And yes other health problems are associated with breathing problems too.Fordgirl


EJ said:


> Yes, I have difficulty breathing. Sometimes it's so bad it scares me. I feel like I'm all plugged up.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

When I'm having problems, which is most of the blasted time, I find that I can not stand to have my bra 'strangling' me around my chest. Extremely uncomfortable & unpleasant. When I'm by myself and can finally take it off, it is a huge relief. If I wasn't 55, and years of not wearing it when I was younger didn't show, I'd never wear it!Evelyn


----------

